# US flag on US Army BDU'S



## leopard11 (31 Aug 2004)

was just wondering why the flag on american BDU's is reversed (stars on the right side of the flag) as opposed to the typical stars on the left hand side of the flag, ive been wondering this for ever, and couldnt find any info anywhere,so if anybody knows let me know,
reference the flag on this uniform


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Aug 2004)

What is it you want to know?  The flag is being displayed properly - with the star field to the wearer's front.


----------



## nbk (31 Aug 2004)

The stars always face forward because they are not suppost to face away from the battle. If you look at the other arm, they will be the "correct" way.


----------



## leopard11 (31 Aug 2004)

makes sence to me, thx


----------



## hiv (1 Sep 2004)

nbk said:
			
		

> The stars always face forward because they are not suppost to face away from the battle. If you look at the other arm, they will be the "correct" way.



Just to expand on that, I read an article once that said the flags are placed like that as a throwback to the days of when they had flag-bearers who carried their flags into battle as rallying points. The idea being that as the flag-bearer ran forward, the flag would have the stars closest to the direction he was charging; no matter which side you viewed it from. So, the shoulder flags supposedly mimic the same idea.

There's a blurb about it on this page:
http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/patch.asp


----------



## Spc_Cameron (4 Sep 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> Just to expand on that, I read an article once that said the flags are placed like that as a throwback to the days of when they had flag-bearers who carried their flags into battle as rallying points. The idea being that as the flag-bearer ran forward, the flag would have the stars closest to the direction he was charging; no matter which side you viewed it from. So, the shoulder flags supposedly mimic the same idea.
> 
> There's a blurb about it on this page:
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/patch.asp




yep you got it right.. we run towards the fight hence the flag being flown "backwards"...


----------



## RatCatcher (16 Sep 2004)

To expand further... I was speaking to an American Col. while in Kabul and it goes back to the U.S. Calvary... in honour of them charging on horse back.


----------



## Korus (19 Sep 2004)

Interesting note, it's the same way on the Space Shuttle, on the starboard side of the fuselage. The stars face forward giving the backwards effect.


----------



## Franko (20 Sep 2004)

I asked the same question to a Yank in Sarejevo BiH a few months ago.....

It's to symbolise the "riding into battle with flag flying....bugle sounding" etc etc....

Regards


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Sep 2004)

First one needs to understand flag terminology. The "hoist" is the part of the flag to which the rope is attached and which rides against the pole. The "fly" is the part that flaps in the wind. One can not proceed forwards with the "fly" leading.


----------

